# More Images of Zeiss Milvus 35mm f/1.4 T*



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 19, 2017)

```
More images of the soon-to-be-announced Zeiss Milvus 35mm f/1.4 T* have leaked.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-29869 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/more-images-of-zeiss-milvus-35mm-f1-4-t/milvus-1/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/more-images-of-zeiss-milvus-35mm-f1-4-t/milvus-2-2/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/more-images-of-zeiss-milvus-35mm-f1-4-t/milvus-3/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-3-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/more-images-of-zeiss-milvus-35mm-f1-4-t/milvus-4/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-4-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-4-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/milvus-4-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

